# sharkin



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

anyone going this week or weekend


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I am most likely going sometime this weekend if I can get over being sick. 

Just a tip, you might have better luck posting in the "Surf Fishing" thread.

-beer


----------



## Kevinpagan (Apr 26, 2011)

for this weekend i choose sport fishing




----------------------
Fishing Charters Florida .. Miami Fishing Charter


----------

